
Would you take LSD to give you a boost at work? - forloop
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/lsd-microdosing-drugs-silicon-valley
======
herbst
I did, and it helped more than everything else i tried so far.

------
kseistrup
I'd prefer microdosing shrooms rather than LSD.

